# Vook, Maker of Multimedia E-Books, Raises $2.5 Million (and that is not a typo)



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

NY Times blog article: http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/02/19/vook-maker-of-multimedia-e-books-raises-2-5-million/?ref=technology

This new type of book is going to give Amazon a hard time and make the iPad more attractive. It will be interesting to see what develops...


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Is that a lot for what they're doing? It doesn't seem like a lot for an ebook company.


----------

